# Festivals



## Look closer Lenny! (Mar 18, 2005)

Anyone going to any music fests this year??


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Will probably be going to Bramham park (Leeds) this year - won't be camping though so will probably go for just one day. Saw The Darkness there last year and they were untrammelled sh*te







- rest of it was good though especially Ash and The Offspring







. Goldie Lookin' Chain were the first act on the main stage and they were worse than The Darkness so it could only get better


----------



## Look closer Lenny! (Mar 18, 2005)

lol. the darkness are kind of a novelty band.


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Look closer said:


> Anyone going to any music fests this year??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does it count if it is in a 10000 inhabitant town near the Grand Canyon in Arizona?

If it does, I shall be going to the June Bug Blues festival, and the Annual "Old time fiddler's concert". I bet that makes a lot of people envious?!

marius.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I will probably do a day at the Cambridge Folk festival


----------



## Carl (Nov 24, 2004)

Might check out Download @ Donington this year (Sunday). The line up so far is:

Slayer

SlipKnot

System Of A Down

Nightwish

Motorhead

KillSwitch Engage































More metal than a big metal thing in a .....err.... scrap metal yard


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I am going to download this year


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Crawley Folk Festival

Not all bearded Morris Dancers and warm beer









There us a very vibrant young music scene in the much neglected English Tradition

Check out Bellowhead, Spiers & Boden and Dr. Faustus very accessible and not a beard in sight


----------

